# Initials H.H.



## jugen

Dear all,
I am translating old (17th & 18th-centuries) Judeo-Portuguese matsevot and have come across this passage that I am unable to translate. I'm working from a transcription that may have errors, and of course there are many lacunae because of the condition of the stones. Here is the passage (the essential parts): 
_"Debaxo desta esta depozitado o...corpo...do famozo *H.H.* morenu Arab R yosiau Dar...Ab..."_
This means: Beneath this [stone] is laid the ...body ...of the famous H.H. ??? I know it is the grave of Rabbi Joshiahu D-), so have detached the "rab" from the "A". I'm not sure about the word "morenu" either, if it is a word. I will send this same query to the Portuguese forum.
I will appreciate any responses.
JuGen


----------



## scriptum

To the best of my knowledge, ה"ה means האדון הנכבד.


----------



## jugen

Thanks, Scriptum - may I have an Eng. transliteration and translation please?
jugen


----------



## scriptum

Ha-adon ha-nikhbad, "respected sir".


----------



## jugen

scriptum, this works perfectly!  
Toda raba!!
Jugen


----------



## scriptum

Hi Jugen,
don't be too quick to thank, I seem to have been mistaken. I have just looked up the abbreviation in my dictionary. It has several meanings. The only one that seems to suit your context is "halo hu": "namely", or "no other than". Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Flaminius

jugen said:


> I'm not sure about the word "morenu" either, if it is a word.


It means "our teacher."


----------



## Aoyama

> Morenu =It means "our teacher."


From *more  = *teacher , *nu* = ending for our (*more shelanu*)
But I wonder if it should not be : *moreinu* in construction ...


----------



## jugen

Dear All, 
I will accept "our teacher" and "morenu" (close enough for a very worn stone chisled by semi-skilled workmen over 300 years ago !!)

Now, *Ha-adon ha-nikhbad* works just as well (or better) as *halo hu*.  Does anyone know if *HH* is a usual matseva inscription (convention)?  

FYI, the person buried was a very beloved haham of Port Royal, Jamaica, born in Amsterdam in 1626 and son of another haham, born in Salonica in 1591.

So here is my translation, from the Portuguese, enhanced with a few Heb. words:
Below this [stone] is laid the blessed body, the heroic virtue, the exemplary humility, and the unique knowledge of the famous and r[espected] g[entleman] (H.H.= Ha-adon ha-nikhbad), our teacher, Rabbi Josiau Par[do]…[of the] Beit Din of this K[ahal] K[adosh], whom G-d gathered up to be with Him on the 17th of Elul 5444.

Thank you for your help,
JuGen


----------



## jugen

Flaminius, I also speak Gibberish (authentic frontier....)
j


----------



## Aoyama

> FYI, the person buried was a very beloved haham of Port Royal, Jamaica, born in Amsterdam in 1626 and son of another haham, born in Salonica in 1591.


Which, by the way, may very well be the place (and one of the persons who founded it) where the first synagogue in the Americas was built.


----------



## jugen

Yes, he was the first rabbi in Jamaica, but I think the first synagogue in the Americas was in Recife, Brasil.
j


----------



## Gadyc

jugen said:


> Does anyone know if *HH* is a usual matseva inscription (convention)?


 
HI jugen

Re-reading the thead I saw your quoted question and I suddenly got it !!
(as we say in Israel: The token fell down)

HH s tand for השם הטוב - Hashem hatov = the good name. 
Based on Kohelet verse: טוֹב שֵׁם, מִשֶּׁמֶן טוֹב; וְיוֹם הַמָּוֶת, מִיּוֹם הִוָּלְדוֹ
"A good name is better than good oil, and death day (is better) than birth day". 
The idea is that a good reputation is preferable than shiny behaviour; and after his death, one won't sin anymore so he is "safe". At his birth, "two ways are behind him".
Therefore, the expression Hashem Hatov is largely used (specially among sepharadic people) to design an honorable person.


----------



## scriptum

Hi Gadyc,
Could you give an example of "hashem hatov" in a context?
Thanks.


----------



## jugen

and - Does "hashem hatov" work in this context:

Beneath this [stone] is laid the ...body ...of the famous [good name], our teacher, Rabbi Josiah Par[do]..?  

I think "respected gentleman" (Ha-adon ha-nikhbad) works better.

JuGen


----------



## Gadyc

jugen said:


> I think "respected gentleman" (Ha-adon ha-nikhbad) works better.
> JuGen


 
You are right. It is exactly the same meaning. With the only differance that "Ha-Adon hanichbad" is modern Hebrew, I would say influenced by other languages. And HaShem Hatov is the classical expression, to say it.

I would dare to say that the person that formulated the text didn't even think about the expression "haadon hanichbad".

scriptum, 
Generally, you can find it as the trail of any respected person name.
Explamples can be found in any personal blessing, requiem or appeal in sepharadic sidurim (praying books).
For example, calling somebody to the Torah reading during Shabbath prayers wild be: יעמוד השם הטוב פלוני אלמוני  (Please stand up, you the good name xx yy). 

Ashkenaz people have prefer the prefix Reb, as some popular low level of Rav. Same meaning, applied in the same way to respectable adult person.


----------



## scriptum

Gadyc said:


> Explamples can be found in any personal blessing, requiem or appeal in sepharadic sidurim (praying books).


Gadyc, thanks for the interesting information. Jugen, it looks like you have found the right answer to your question. 
What astonishes me is that HH in this meaning ("Reb") doesn't appear in the Even Shoshan dictionary. On the other hand, since every Hebrew substantive, adjective or participle may begin with ה, the list of options for HH could be pretty long...


----------



## jugen

You all are wonderful; this was a very gratifying interchange. Many thanks to Gadyc for the enlightening education!  Just how "modern" is "Ha-Adon hanichbad"?  This matseva dates from the 17th century and is included in a Judeo-Portuguese text.  The person buried was born in Amsterdam, of an old Salonika family.  
Interestingly, of the 163 matsevot remaining of the 350+ originals in this cemetery, this is the only example of HH in the Portuguese/Spanish inscriptions, reserved, I am sure, for this beloved Haham, who died just one year after beginning service in Port Royal, Jamaica, where he came from Mikve Israel in Curaçao.  
The Hebrew inscriptions are being translated (not by me) and I will be curious to know if it is more common there.
Oh, BTW, Gadyc, the Eng. equivalent to "the token fell down" is "the other shoe dropped." 
Best to all
Jugen


----------

